# pair of degus free to good home/manchester area



## 34ford (Aug 6, 2011)

as title says pair of female <pretty sure> degus with large cage all accessories etc free to good home nearly 3 yrs old i had them since they were babys great condition free to good home due to sudden change of plans ideally this week end if possible thanks


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it might help if you put your location


----------



## 34ford (Aug 6, 2011)

They are in Oldham Manchester area but can meet somewhere


----------



## iamkirsty (Aug 9, 2011)

Are these still available?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

34ford said:


> They are in Oldham Manchester area but can meet somewhere


How far can you travel and what size is their cage?


----------

